# Lost Blue NRS dry bag on the Grande Ronde.



## scottymac (Jun 7, 2010)

We lost a large blue NRS drybag full of sleeping bags/pillows on 6/22/2011. The bag says "Scottymac" in black marker. We think the bag could have bounced out of the trailer from Boggans Oasis to Enterprise via the Flora grade road. If found please call Scott at 541-310-1937. Thanks!


----------

